# Man Lifts 1,185 POUND TIRES And Jumps Off Cliff! Strongest Man Pound 4 Pound Ever.



## SuperSara (Nov 29, 2008)

My cousin emailed me this. My favorite part in the video is when he pulls the Cliffhanger with NO ROPE OR ANYTHING! Barehanded! I had to share and see what you guys think.
Here's proof the largest tire's weight that he lifts:


Firestone Agricultural Tire Division : Tire Details 

Firestone Agricultural Tire Division : Page Not Found 
(see upper right for 1,185 lbs stat)

OKAY!!!!! Now HERE Is The Video!!!!!!!!  This new guy reminds me kinda of an American Arnold and he's the new Captain America actor. Stallone is looking to direct him in a new boxing film too.

YouTube - Love Story - One Man. One Dream. One Chance.


Is he the strongest man pound 4 pound that has ever lived? I'd say he's the most athletic considering with his strength he is still agile enough to climb cliffs freehand and do jumps like Jean Claude Van Damme.
What makes it even more incredible is that he looks like he only weighs 210 and he's a strong or stronger than big strongmen powerlifters twice his weight!!!!!


----------



## maniclion (Nov 30, 2008)

It says it's a conspiracy Theory that he is the new Captain America actor....


----------



## Gordo (Nov 30, 2008)

That movie was beyond dumb but I see the Capn' America angle. Wouldn't be surprised if that's the guy. He could definitely work as Steve Rogers if he gets an acting coach,

He needs to learn to drive a quad lol.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 30, 2008)

SuperSara said:


> I'd say he's the most athletic considering with his strength he is still agile enough to *climb cliffs freehand*



How else would you climb?


----------



## KelJu (Nov 30, 2008)

impressive lifts, but the video was horribly gay. who the hell thought that would be a good musical selection for that video? 


He flipped the atv to do a trick. His riding looked fine to me.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, it does seem gay. But if you watch it entirely, its his plea to have Lauren contact him as the guy is distraught over losing her for whatever reason.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 1, 2008)

The video says it was all filmed by himself but some of those shots look like someone else is holding the camera.....plus it never shows him lifting that tire completely, either just him budging it off the ground or it at the top of the lift.....


----------



## SuperSara (Dec 7, 2008)

Nope.

He's the real deal. He filmed it and directed it like Stallone.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2008)

SuperSara said:


> Nope.
> 
> He's the real deal. He filmed it and directed it like Stallone.



Who has based HIS career on GH consumption and a Prius.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 7, 2008)

What the...


----------



## SuperSara (Dec 13, 2008)

OMg did you see the comments from today?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2008)

SuperSara said:


> Is he the strongest man pound 4 pound that has ever lived? I'd say he's the most athletic considering with his strength he is still agile enough to climb cliffs freehand and do jumps like Jean Claude Van Damme.
> What makes it even more incredible is that he looks like he only weighs 210 and he's a strong or stronger than big strongmen powerlifters twice his weight!!!!!



wow, that was the stupidest video i have ever seen.. i think that guy is a gay porn star.

he isnt even close to the strongest person ever, nor is he anywhere near as strong as a true 'worlds strongest man' competitor. 

respect


----------

